# usteriana spathe



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't post often, but I thought this was a nice spathe. Grown without artificial light. A second spathe has already begun growing.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Angry!  The flower is very nice, how do you grow you crypts without artificial light? (and keep them from overheating?)

-Dave


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Congratulations. Nice flower.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, wanted to ask the smae question, growing with out artificial light
wilma


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the nice comments. I have a North facing window that never receives direct sunlight, so the tank is never too hot. The plants benefit from the reflected light from my neighbors house. I have had the tank running for over a year now, and the Crypts all seem to be thriving... The cord you see is for the submerged powerhead in the tank. The position on the blinds seen in the photo never changes either. I will try to snap a better photo when the sun is out, and I won't use the flash on my camera. If you have any other questions, shout them out!

(I should have cleaned the tank before the photo was taken...)


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice color on that limb!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

are you using plastic pots or clay pots
wilma


----------

